# 2010 Caad9 5 or 2009 Masi Viincere



## franksf (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am having a dilema. I test rode over 15 bikes in the last two weeks (tarmac, allez elite and comp, trek 2.3,...) and narrowed it down to the Caad 9 and the Masi.
Why? Because I loved the fit and the speed of thos two bikes. They were extremely responsive and fast and since I usually do not ride more than three hours and like to give as much as I can in that short time frame, I just know that aluminum is the right material for me.
These two just fit me perfectly and made me feel that 'this is the one'.
I plan on reriding them this weekend and plan to make my move then.
Until then I wanted to get your opinion:

Plus for the Masi
- better component (altegra rear dr, ritchey bar, truevatic/sram crank, br r560 break)
- feels a tad better than the caad (could be just plain adjustment though)
- price i.e $300 less that I could invest in quality shoes , pedals, tires,...

Minus for the Masi
- brand is not strong and warranty is not a sure thing (they don't evene list a phone# on their site)
- lbs reputation is so so
- it is an 09 and the tire are already used, hence the bike being 'test rided' a lot.

Plus for the Caad
- known quantity, can resale easily if needed
- great lbs
- let's face it...owning a caad attracts me...

Minus for Caad
- $300 more
- fit a tad less perfect than the masi
- component ok but not as good as on the masi

for those who do not know the masi, here is the bike (I had to find an online reseler that sells it as masi web site does not offer to see 09 bikes..)

http://freewheelbike.com/product/09-masi-vincere-52735-1.htm

Thx for your opinions.
Frank


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Buying from the bike shop you like vs one you think is soso is potentially a really big deal. Don't underestimate that.

quote:

"like to give as much as I can in that short time frame"

Smells like Caad9 to me. Don't get me wrong its' fine for longer rides but for letting it rip the frame is tops.

That's what I bought as my first 'real' bike last year and love it. The only disclaimer I'd put on it is that the wheels kind of suck. If you get into it or if you're a heavy person you might want to upgrade those at some point. That's probably true of any bike in that price range though.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you comparing frames (Masi Vincere vs CAAD9) or components? IMHO, the CAAD9 frame is superior to the Vincere and worth the extra bucks. While Masi has a sexy name, there doesn't appear to be much new engineering in their frame. Compare the Vincere's straight tubes to the CAAD9's "wishbone" seatstays, tapered tubes, etc.

Of course, you have posted this in the Cannondale subforum...what do you expect?


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

100% the CAAD 9
Read all the review of it in here (there's a lot)
the Masi is nothing special may as well get some Ebay alloy frame
components don't really matter they can be changed at a later date


----------



## hubijerk (Jul 24, 2007)

*Caad 9*

I picked up a leftover 2008 CAAD 9 R5 with just ultegra and 105 components, I sold my 08 Supersix and needed something for the winter until I got my 2010 Super... I am impressed with the CAAD frame, I would have no issues racing and riding a CAAD 9 on a regular basis if cost was a prohibitive factor... get the CAAD, upgrade the wheels and some components as you go, you won't be disappointed at all.


----------



## franksf (Oct 30, 2009)

thx all....I will let you know what I bought over the weekend. May even try the Caad9 4 while retrying the 5. It may be the other alternative


----------

